# Quackerz - Hernia Recovery



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

So thought I'd make a full journal in relation to my current surgery for an umbilical hernia that I sustained whilst lifting and document from the start of the operation and the process, recovery time, rehab etc. (having it tomorrow) and all the way into when i start lifting again up until the point where I have progressed into and feel confortable with heavy weights again. I'll start a more serious journal from that point onwards.

This is here to give people in the same position a realistic idea of how long it's going to take to recover (I have no idea) and also just for general reading for those that are interested.

Got the anasthesiologist to do the surgery under local so will hopefully get some video footage if I can. Wish me luck f**kers!


----------



## Toranator (May 2, 2016)

Good luck man.

My dad had an hernia op when he was in his mid 30s id say. From all the years in gym but mainly from bricklaying lugging around all the s**t at work. Operation was a success then he got another about a year later. Hes back on tools now oppose to project managing which he was doing, so anyday now hell get another....


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> So thought I'd make a full journal in relation to my current surgery for an umbilical hernia that I sustained whilst lifting and document from the start of the operation and the process, recovery time, rehab etc. (having it tomorrow) and all the way into when i start lifting again up until the point where I have progressed into and feel confortable with heavy weights again. I'll start a more serious journal from that point onwards.
> 
> This is here to give people in the same position a realistic idea of how long it's going to take to recover (I have no idea) and also just for general reading for those that are interested.
> 
> Got the anasthesiologist to do the surgery under local so will hopefully get some video footage if I can. Wish me luck f**kers!


 You sick mother ****er lol best of luck bro!


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

I had a strangulated hernia around 12 years ago. Had an emergency op and it was painful as f*ck afterwards. The doc chased me out of bed the next morning saying I should move around as much as possible as soon as possible. So I asked her when I can go back to lifting weights, and she nearly had a stroke. Yelled at me and said I should never lift weights again as it's bad for my health.

Two days later me and my brother in law did some bench presses in his home gym. I showed that doc.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Toranator said:


> Good luck man.
> 
> My dad had an hernia op when he was in his mid 30s id say. From all the years in gym but mainly from bricklaying lugging around all the s**t at work. Operation was a success then he got another about a year later. Hes back on tools now oppose to project managing which he was doing, so anyday now hell get another....


 Cheers mate. X



Jakemaguire said:


> You sick mother ****er lol best of luck bro!


 Pretty much. lol



MFM said:


> I had a strangulated hernia around 12 years ago. Had an emergency op and it was painful as f*ck afterwards. The doc chased me out of bed the next morning saying I should move around as much as possible as soon as possible. So I asked her when I can go back to lifting weights, and she nearly had a stroke. Yelled at me and said I should never lift weights again as it's bad for my health.
> 
> Two days later me and my brother in law did some bench presses in his home gym. I showed that doc.


 I insisted for mesh as I told him not lifting again is no option.


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> I insisted for mesh as I told him not lifting again is no option.


 I didn't know there was any other option. Thought they always used mesh.

Blimey, just saw they will use local anesthetic. You sure that's a good idea? Lol


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

MFM said:


> I didn't know there was any other option. Thought they always used mesh.
> 
> Blimey, just saw they will use local anesthetic. You sure that's a good idea? Lol


 I don't like the idea of being out cold with Dr. Mengele slicing up my stomach, the idiot surgeon suggested sutures to begin with and I practically had to bully him into giving me mesh, he also had the air of a drunk. I would rather see the state of the people operating and how they handle it, especially considering the rapid decline of the NHS these days. On top of that I don't want to feel like a nauseated wreck afterwards and throwing up everywhere saying delirious s**t, would rather just jump straight on the morphine, it's what I'll request anyway, oxycodeine would be my second option.


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> I don't like the idea of being out cold with Dr. Mengele slicing up my stomach, the idiot surgeon suggested sutures to begin with and I practically had to bully him into giving me mesh, he also had the air of a drunk. I would rather see the state of the people operating and how they handle it, especially considering the rapid decline of the NHS these days. On top of that I don't want to feel like a nauseated wreck afterwards and throwing up everywhere saying delirious s**t, would rather just jump straight on the morphine, it's what I'll request anyway, oxycodeine would be my second option.


 Fair play. I guess private heathcare has its advantages! They put me up in what looked like a hotel. Own room with no one else, Sky tv, fridge and room service. It didn't even smell like a hospital. Lol


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

MFM said:


> Fair play. I guess private heathcare has its advantages! They put me up in what looked like a hotel. Own room with no one else, Sky tv, fridge and room service. It didn't even smell like a hospital. Lol


 I fu**ing envy you. :lol:

My op will probably get done in some dirty little room and they'll give me some biscuits and a chicken kiev afterwards if I'm lucky, it's also day surgery so I'll stay for a hour or so under observation then they'll kick me out. In all honesty though I'm bailing the second I'm handed my script for pain killers and getting a taxi home. I hope the nurses will be fit at least.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Get the surgeon to wear a gopro


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Hope all goes well, fella. Will be following this.

(Hopefully it'll be as interesting a read as your gender reassignment journal. :thumbup1: )


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

swole troll said:


> Get the surgeon to wear a gopro


 Would have liked that post as I pissed myself but it says I cannot give reputation to this user. lol @Lorian? Edit: It let me like the post now.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

richardrahl said:


> Hope all goes well, fella. Will be following this.
> 
> (Hopefully it'll be as interesting a read as your gender reassignment journal. :thumbup1: )


 Reassignment journal is soon to come, need to save up the cash first. @Acidreflux was offering to pay but he seems clingy, the bread leaving and bug party's were getting too much so would rather do it on my own terms. Cheers for the support in my transformation into become the person I always knew I should be, Quacketa. Whilst I'm at it I might get some wood grafted to body also as along with identifying as a woman I also identify myself as a tree stump. It's all in the works. :thumbup1:


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

So out of the op, was quick and easy, slight discomfort on my organs due to the local. No video, they were adamant so that's a big s**t. On the plus I gave loads of morphine though, so it's a good result. :thumbup1:


----------



## MarkyMark (Jul 14, 2015)

Dead lifts tomorrow?!


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

MarkyMark said:


> Dead lifts tomorrow?!


 If I can move from the morphine they gave me. :lol:

Tried telling me I couldn't have any prescription, then I could only have codeine, I said codeine wasn't strong enough and wanted morphine, took me an hour of consistent badgering for the scrip but got it in the end. fu**ing paracetamol....... lol

Phones dead, will upload pics soon.


----------



## MarkyMark (Jul 14, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> If I can move from the morphine they gave me. :lol:
> 
> Tried telling me I couldn't have any prescription, then I could only have codeine, I said codeine wasn't strong enough and wanted morphine, took me an hour of consistent badgering for the scrip but got it in the end. fu**ing paracetamol....... lol
> 
> Phones dead, will upload pics soon.


 Should have asked for some testosterone enth amps while you were at it


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

MarkyMark said:


> Should have asked for some testosterone enth amps while you were at it


 Should have. :lol:

Staying off the gear for the foreseeable future though, last thing I want to do is rush things considering.


----------



## MarkyMark (Jul 14, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> Should have. :lol:
> 
> Staying off the gear for the foreseeable future though, last thing I want to do is rush things considering.


 Yes indeed! I had a nasty shoulder dislocation last year and was off the weights for the best part of 2 to 3 months before I started again.

I didn't have surgery. Now living with the consequences which are likely to be present for the rest of my life which is a bitch as I need to be careful when lifting overhead and most pressing exercises.

Band exercises and massage ball before workouts for me now help with stability but still painful at times.

How long do think/the quacks think it Will be till you can start lifting (light) again!?


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

MarkyMark said:


> Yes indeed! I had a nasty shoulder dislocation last year and was off the weights for the best part of 2 to 3 months before I started again.
> 
> I didn't have surgery. Now living with the consequences which are likely to be present for the rest of my life which is a bitch as I need to be careful when lifting overhead and most pressing exercises.
> 
> ...


 Two weeks before I can lift anything over 10kg, 6 weeks for anything over 20kg and then I'll be starting BW training from there. Running after 4 weeks. Going to be training for the marines again so will progress with BW exercises and running for the foreseeable future with a heavy compound before each BW session eventually and progress that way. Going to just focus on getting leaner and improving my running mostly, lifting is going to have to take a back seat until I pass selection and training.


----------



## MarkyMark (Jul 14, 2015)

Fair enough, good luck to you with it.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> So thought I'd make a full journal in relation to my current surgery for an umbilical hernia that I sustained whilst lifting and document from the start of the operation and the process, recovery time, rehab etc. (having it tomorrow) and all the way into when i start lifting again up until the point where I have progressed into and feel confortable with heavy weights again. I'll start a more serious journal from that point onwards.
> 
> This is here to give people in the same position a realistic idea of how long it's going to take to recover (I have no idea) and also just for general reading for those that are interested.
> 
> Got the anasthesiologist to do the surgery under local so will hopefully get some video footage if I can. Wish me luck f**kers!


 Be prepared for a long recovery buddy.

They tell you you'll be up and about in hours, which is true, but you'll be f**ked for a good 2 months.

I had it done privately, should have went the key hole route, but would have needed to travel, worst decision I made having the standard op.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

simonboyle said:


> Be prepared for a long recovery buddy.
> 
> They tell you you'll be up and about in hours, which is true, but you'll be f**ked for a good 2 months.
> 
> I had it done privately, should have went the key hole route, but would have needed to travel, worst decision I made having the standard op.


 Cheers mate, I'll take this on board, that's what I had, the standard of. If I wasn't so f**ked with ££ I would have went private too, keyhole being the optimal route realistically, unfortunately I just needed it done.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

So woke up this morning and the pain is not too bad, I attribute this to the morphine though, I can imagine it being a lot worse without it. finding i hard to take a dump also due to the strain on my abdominal wall but a mans got to get things done at the end of the day. No complications and no problems dressing, eating, drinking, walking etc. Will keep this updated.


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Quackerz said:


> Two weeks before I can lift anything over 10kg, 6 weeks for anything over 20kg


 These would be new pb's for you anyway. :lol:

Hope you're not too tender, bud. Are you home now?

Codeine / Morphine can tie you up and make taking a s**t hard too. Couple that with not being able to push and you'll be nicely backed up.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

richardrahl said:


> These would be new pb's for you anyway. :lol:
> 
> Hope you're not too tender, bud. Are you home now?
> 
> Codeine / Morphine can tie you up and make taking a s**t hard too. Couple that with not being able to push and you'll be nicely backed up.


 I know mate, eating all the fibre I can :lol:

And yes, 20kg would make a new person best, I'll be pushing for it over the coming months. :beer:

Here's a dirty picture of incision for all you dirty scallyways that want to have a look.

View attachment IMG_1175.JPG


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

hey buddy

glad the surgery went ok for you,i cant believe its been a year since i had mine done.

take your time getting back into weights..........you would be pretty miffed if you re-injured yourself lifting heavy s**t to quickly.

my hernia repair seems fine now and i only feel it pulling now when doing rack-pulls over 200kg so i dont bother with them now. flipping 350kg tyres to lifting 130kg atlas stones dont bother it in the slightest unless the stone is pressing against it so as i have a large gut i just sit the stones above it 

if you remember i had 2 hernias 1 straight through the belly button which they had to remove to get access and one slightly above it which was found during surgery,the surgeon was really helpful and as i said i wanted to get back into heavy lifting she said she done something extra,either extra mesh or something (i was still coming round from the anesthetic whilst she was yapping to me so cant remember)


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

big shrek said:


> hey buddy
> 
> glad the surgery went ok for you,i cant believe its been a year since i had mine done.
> 
> ...


 Cheers mate, I'll heed the advice, I gave the doctor a really funny look when she said I could return to full training in 6 weeks, I'll be sticking to BW exercises and abdominal exercises for a good few months during rehab before I get into the crazy s**t again, I don't really buy what she was telling me and don't think she fully comprehends the stress your body goes though to lift those amounts of weights. It's also prompted me to take a more cautious approach from now on, I'll be sticking basing all my training by auto-regulation and RPE for the foreseeable future. It was going into the gym every week and maxing out on everything that f**ked me up to begin with I think, best to play it safe.


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

Quackerz said:


> Cheers mate, I'll heed the advice, I gave the doctor a really funny look when she said I could return to full training in 6 weeks, I'll be sticking to BW exercises and abdominal exercises for a good few months during rehab before I get into the crazy s**t again, I don't really buy what she was telling me and don't think she fully comprehends the stress your body goes though to lift those amounts of weights. It's also prompted me to take a more cautious approach from now on, I'll be sticking basing all my training by auto-regulation and RPE for the foreseeable future. It was going into the gym every week and maxing out on everything that f**ked me up to begin with I think, best to play it safe.


 I pretty much went back to empty bar to work on form aswell


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

Glad the op went ok mate!

Whats the plan with BW stuff? On the way back from injury myself and want to start off with BW stuff first. What exercises sets reps etc you doing?


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

big shrek said:


> I pretty much went back to empty bar to work on form aswell


 Can't do empty bar work, too used to using 50kg as my first warm up weight for squats always doing BW beforehand, I feel I need the weight there to groove my pattern properly, different strokes for different folks and all that.



RexEverthing said:


> Glad the op went ok mate!
> 
> Whats the plan with BW stuff? On the way back from injury myself and want to start off with BW stuff first. What exercises sets reps etc you doing?


 Cheers mate.

The Mrs. isn't too keep so I'll see what happens I guess (she may have to go if she's not supportive) but going to be training to pass selection for the marines again. Just pull-ups, push-ups, sit-ups, planks, tuck jumps, burpees for 4-5 sets in a circuit leaving a few reps in the tank on each set except the last and trying to progress every week, doing that 2 x per week and progressing into 4, alongside that it's just going to be s**t loads of running, start off with 3 sessions and when my abs feel stronger again progress back into hill sprints, fartlek and longer distance runs. When I'm feeling solid I'll incorporate a few compounds before my BW sessions, deadlifts, overhead press and dips mostly, I find too much squatting f**ks with my running performance, deadlifts are OK. Will be staying off the gear for obvious reasons wanting to improve my running and just focusing on getting as lean and fit as possible, heavy lifting will be taking the back seat for the time being.

What was your injury mate?


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> Can't do empty bar work, too used to using 50kg as my first warm up weight for squats always doing BW beforehand, I feel I need the weight there to groove my pattern properly, different strokes for different folks and all that.
> 
> Cheers mate.
> 
> ...


 The plan is in place so now you just need to go chase it.

Ive had some kinda fvcked up neck / shoulder thing with pins and needles in my hand and arm. Fvck all really but mentally draining and kept me out the gym for a long time. Need to crack back on and see what I can do! Best of luck with the recovery.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

RexEverthing said:


> The plan is in place so now you just need to go chase it.
> 
> Ive had some kinda fvcked up neck / shoulder thing with pins and needles in my hand and arm. Fvck all really but mentally draining and kept me out the gym for a long time. Need to crack back on and see what I can do! Best of luck with the recovery.


 Cheers mate.

Have you seen a physio or have any idea what the actual condition is? Sounds like it could be a trapped nerve, something that can be fixed with mobility and stretching for the most part.


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> Cheers mate.
> 
> Have you seen a physio or have any idea what the actual condition is? Sounds like it could be a trapped nerve, something that can be fixed with mobility and stretching for the most part.


 Seen NHS physio (sh1t) chiro osteo and an NKT specialist. Believe it's thoracic outlet syndrome caused by poor posture and faulty movement patterns, overuse of some muscles etc etc

Im much better than I was but its still a work in progress. Crucially I need to keep reminding myself that I'm not dying and other people deal with much worse on a daily basis. As I say, probably been harder to deal with mentally than physically.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

RexEverthing said:


> Seen NHS physio (sh1t) chiro osteo and an NKT specialist. Believe it's thoracic outlet syndrome caused by poor posture and faulty movement patterns, overuse of some muscles etc etc
> 
> Im much better than I was but its still a work in progress. Crucially I need to keep reminding myself that I'm not dying and other people deal with much worse on a daily basis. As I say, probably been harder to deal with mentally than physically.


 Daily mobility and stretching mate, give it a good 20 mins. Usually fixes most cases of trapped nerves, you just have to be persistent with it. I pulled my piriformis at the start of the year and developed slight sciatica from that, it's been fixed now by performing simple exercises daily, you just need to stick with it. Good luck with it mate, and I know, the mental games a bitch.


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> Daily mobility and stretching mate, give it a good 20 mins. Usually fixes most cases of trapped nerves, you just have to be persistent with it. I pulled my piriformis at the start of the year and developed slight sciatica from that, it's been fixed now by performing simple exercises daily, you just need to stick with it. Good luck with it mate, and I know, the mental games a bitch.


 Any advice ideas on stretching exercises / routines? Could do with lower stuff too as I suspect glutes are weak / inhibited and lower back often takes the brunt.

Yeah mind games are a fvcker.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

@big shrek

How long did it take you before you were performing exercises that need a valsalva manoeuvre suck as squats and bench? I'm looking at about 3 months maybe? Or is this unrealistic?


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

Quackerz said:


> @big shrek
> 
> How long did it take you before you were performing exercises that need a valsalva manoeuvre suck as squats and bench? I'm looking at about 3 months maybe? Or is this unrealistic?


 Yeah was around 3 months, I had my surgery just as I finished for Xmas (I have a month off at xmas) so a good 4-5 weeks rest until new year then started again with training around mid feb. By June time I was back to squatting 200+kg and hammering the atlas stones 

Like I say the only thing that pulls it now is rack pulls around the 200kg mark so I don't do them anymore.

Be smart and let it heal properly.....the temptation to start lifting sooner must not beat you. Heal properly and don't be a hero is the best advice I can give.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

big shrek said:


> Yeah was around 3 months, I had my surgery just as I finished for Xmas (I have a month off at xmas) so a good 4-5 weeks rest until new year then started again with training around mid feb. By June time I was back to squatting 200+kg and hammering the atlas stones
> 
> Like I say the only thing that pulls it now is rack pulls around the 200kg mark so I don't do them anymore.
> 
> Be smart and let it heal properly.....the temptation to start lifting sooner must not beat you. Heal properly and don't be a hero is the best advice I can give.


 Cheers for the advice mate and it's good to hear, fits in nicely with the progression I had in mind. :thumbup1:


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

Quackerz said:


> Cheers for the advice mate and it's good to hear, fits in nicely with the progression I had in mind. :thumbup1:


 No worries mate that's what we are here for to help each other out. Front plate holds at arms length pull it a little too.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

big shrek said:


> No worries mate that's what we are here for to help each other out. Front plate holds at arms length pull it a little too.


 How do you feel with benching and conventional deadlifts also?


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

Quackerz said:


> How do you feel with benching and conventional deadlifts also?


 no issues at all brother, sumo deadlift is fine, clean and press is fine, maybe a little pull when im rolling the log up my body ready for a press but nothing too bad. all in all im more than happy with the way its healed.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

big shrek said:


> no issues at all brother, sumo deadlift is fine, clean and press is fine, maybe a little pull when im rolling the log up my body ready for a press but nothing too bad. all in all im more than happy with the way its healed.


 Music to my ears mate. :thumbup1:


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

Quackerz said:


> Music to my ears mate. :thumbup1:


 just take your time healing bro and start off light when you do re-start


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

big shrek said:


> just take your time healing bro and start off light when you do re-start


 Going to be, it'll be a steady build up of body weight exercises and light work before I jump back into full programming again.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Waking up on day 3 post op, pain is starting to subside around the incision, got my appetite back finally and just gouged on a massive breakfast. Everything's coming up Millhouse. :thumbup1:


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

RexEverthing said:


> Any advice ideas on stretching exercises / routines? Could do with lower stuff too as I suspect glutes are weak / inhibited and lower back often takes the brunt.
> 
> Yeah mind games are a fvcker.


 Sorry mate, missed this post, these two videos would be a good place to start.


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> Sorry mate, missed this post, these two videos would be a good place to start.


 Nice one geezer. Funnily enough used to do both of these pre-injury. Always found limber 11 in particular useful.

Hows recovery going?


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

RexEverthing said:


> Nice one geezer. Funnily enough used to do both of these pre-injury. Always found limber 11 in particular useful.
> 
> Hows recovery going?


 If you do that and add in more stretching daily you will see improvement, guaranteed, it's just a case of persistence.

As for the recovery I went for a half hour walk today without too much discomfort so it's going OK, I have a good feeling for a fast recovery.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Swelling has gone down and pain has subsided. Ran out of morphine already but the Doc has been kind enough to give me a s**t load of Codeine. I'll probably just use it to help me sleep TBH. On a diet to get as lean as possible in the next two months before I jump on cycle, decided I'm going to keep it simple with test and anadrol and run a full PCT afterwards, see where I am at from there.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

So the incision is starting to feel OK, not too uncomfortable and I walked for a good 7 hours around the local country park with the dog today. Will be attempting some light jogging in a week or so and see how I fell.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

So I carried all my shopping home today, no tugging or any issues. Everything is looking well, going to start my first training session again in January and take it from there.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

So feeling good, I can stretch my arms over my head now and don't seem to feel and discomfort, did a few body weight exercises today and went for a light job. Couldn't be happier. I'm going to go back into the gym as of next week and start performing some really light sessions of just Squat/Bench/Deads on separate workouts with an nice slow tempo, leave the isolation exercises out and do a few BW exercises, I'll take it easy for a few weeks and build it up from there.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Some solid advice on how I should be using my core to avoid any future injuries. Will be utilizing this info as the tear was caused by too much abdominal pressure from pushing out too much whilst using a valsalva, seems to make sense in avoiding any unnecessary future bullshit with this. I'm going to go to the gym and Bench light on Wednesday, see what happens.


----------



## Dute (May 22, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> I don't like the idea of being out cold with Dr. Mengele slicing up my stomach, the idiot surgeon suggested sutures to begin with and I practically had to bully him into giving me mesh, he also had the air of a drunk. I would rather see the state of the people operating and how they handle it, especially considering the rapid decline of the NHS these days. On top of that I don't want to feel like a nauseated wreck afterwards and throwing up everywhere saying delirious s**t, would rather just jump straight on the morphine, it's what I'll request anyway, oxycodeine would be my second option.


 Definitely go under local, I was lifting heavy 2-3 weeks after mine, surgeon said recovery is much longer under general. you don't need pain killers mate, seriously it ain't that bad.

Lol just read you've already had it done. nice one mate, good luck in recovery, take it easy for a bit


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Dute said:


> Definitely go under local, I was lifting heavy 2-3 weeks after mine, surgeon said recovery is much longer under general. you don't need pain killers mate, seriously it ain't that bad.
> 
> Lol just read you've already had it done. nice one mate, good luck in recovery, take it easy for a bit


 I went local and already ditched the painkillers mate. Going to go bench on Wednesday and test the waters a bit, feeling really good so far.

Cheers. :thumbup1:


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Looking forward to benching tomorrow. I've felt fu**ing dead not being ale to lift, should be fun


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> Looking forward to benching tomorrow. I've felt fu**ing dead not being ale to lift, should be fun


 Take it steady mate

Don't want you going off like a cross between a head hunter birth and a party popper.

Seriously though hope you can get back to it with no issues, it's a real headfvck being out the gym for any extended period of time


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

swole troll said:


> Take it steady mate
> 
> Don't want you going off like a cross between a head hunter birth and a party popper.
> 
> Seriously though hope you can get back to it with no issues, it's a real headfvck being out the gym for any extended period of time


 50kg mate just for a few sets and then a load of mobility work and rehab around the area. Don't worry, I'll take it slow. :thumbup1:


----------



## Dute (May 22, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> I went local and already ditched the painkillers mate. Going to go bench on Wednesday and test the waters a bit, feeling really good so far.
> 
> Cheers. :thumbup1:


 Good luck buddy. the only thing that felt odd was pull ups, felt like it was stretching the repair. watch out for those


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Dute said:


> Good luck buddy. the only thing that felt odd was pull ups, felt like it was stretching the repair. watch out for those


 Did some today mate. lol

straight legs gymnastic stance, pointed toes, braced abs, just did a few sets of a 3-4, very easy RPE, felt fine as long as my upper abs were contracted properly to take the load off the problem area.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

So back from the gym for the first time in god knows how long, felt good. Just messed around with some Arnold presses as all the racks were taken and supersetted them with te lat pulldown, kept the RPE to around 7/8 and did 10 sets a la GVT followed by 3 sets each of lateral raises and rear delt raises with a held contraction for AMRAP using just the 2.5's. Don't even really have any gear in my system and the pumps alone from not training for so long are insane, it's a good feeling.

I'll be sticking with the GVT layout for the next few months and take it easy with the progression then move into the heavier lifting and more CNS focused training. Everything is working well.


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

All the best with the recovery mr quackerz, ease yourself back in slow and youll be back to full fitness before you know it!


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

ausmaz said:


> All the best with the recovery mr quackerz, ease yourself back in slow and youll be back to full fitness before you know it!


 I plan on it mate, taking slowly these next few weeks and using light weights, generally just messing around. Went in the gym today to do some GVT sets and reps but that changed pretty quickly, I saw the bench and decided I wanted to CGBP instead. I think I'm just going to go in when I feel like it and do what I want when I feel like it for the next few months, CBF stressing about sticking to a program or whatnot, I'll save that for when I'm fully recovered. No weights will be taken anywhere near failure over the next few months.

So today did some CGBP for a few sets and some curls, triceps extensions, incline curls, squats and hamstring curls. All negatives were done with around a 4/1 ratio except squats that I left super light and did 8 second negatives with a pause at the bottom just using 50kg, felt no pain or discomfort, everything is looking good. 

As stated above training is just going to be randomized as to how I see fit for the next few months, I'm just going to do what I feel like. No set days or structure and just see what happens. Going to be moving out of my TRT dose that I started and work on lifting heavier at the start of the new year, I should be able to start pushing the weight a bit by then. Cycle is going to be 50mg anadrol, 30mg d-bol for 30 days with 250mg test and 250mg tren e (you heard me correctly, one last shot with the enanthate) and see what happens from there and adjust doses accordingly as to how I feel. Want a nice, easy, lean bulk, not looking to put on too much size, may even drop the test to 125mg, undecided yet.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

I think that's a good approach

It's not uncommon for people to injure themselves by trying to stick religiously to a program and not listening to their body let alone if they've just been through surgery

Best of luck with the tren mate, stable bloods with any compound helps to minimise sides particularly with tren so enanthate may be your saving grace


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

swole troll said:


> I think that's a good approach
> 
> It's not uncommon for people to injure themselves by trying to stick religiously to a program and not listening to their body let alone if they've just been through surgery
> 
> Best of luck with the tren mate, stable bloods with any compound helps to minimise sides particularly with tren so enanthate may be your saving grace


 Will be injecting E5D, I find this to be the sweet spot for me (with test anyway). Whats your thoughts on the Test/Tren ratio? You think I should just stick to 125mg?


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> Will be injecting E5D, I find this to be the sweet spot for me (with test anyway). Whats your thoughts on the Test/Tren ratio? You think I should just stick to 125mg?


 E5d will be sound

Ratio looks fine

I find its when I start going up to 400 - 500 of test sides start getting considerably worse

The highest I'll go is 400mg from now on but likely just stick to 150 - 300

End of the day you only want a replacement dose

The tren will be doing the work

The only time I'd run higher test than tren is if I was keeping the tren low say 300mg or less but in your case I think with low test and tren you should get decent gains with modest sides


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

swole troll said:


> E5d will be sound
> 
> Ratio looks fine
> 
> ...


 Perfect, cheers mate, exactly what I wanted to hear, working night shifts now anyway so worrying about getting to sleep doesn't seem to bother me as much anymore. As for the aggression I'll give a good shot at self control this time around, I'm sure I can handle it, just a question of willpower really. Will also most likely run a base dose of EQ with this also just at 125mg, should see me right IMO. I'll run it for 10-20 weeks depending on how I'm feeling also chucking in another run of anadrol near the end.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> Perfect, cheers mate, exactly what I wanted to hear, working night shifts now anyway so worrying about getting to sleep doesn't seem to bother me as much anymore. As for the aggression I'll give a good shot at self control this time around, I'm sure I can handle it, just a question of willpower really. Will also most likely run a base dose of EQ with this also just at 125mg, should see me right IMO. I'll run it for 10-20 weeks depending on how I'm feeling also chucking in another run of anadrol near the end.


 I'd prob up the eq and lower the test

Something like

125mg test

250mg eq

250mg tren

Your call but given you've been off a while and tren's strength and aggression boosting nature you can do with the joint protection

I just ran 200mg test, 500mg eq and 600mg tren and I was doing swell until I upped the tren to 800mg then everything went a bit volatile


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

swole troll said:


> I'd prob up the eq and lower the test
> 
> Something like
> 
> ...


 My thinking exactly, I think you're bang on the money with 250mg there TBH. Nothing dramatic, just easy steady gains and should keep me nice and lean.

As for 800mg tren being volatile I can image, would take a lot of willpower pulling that off, you added in the ace yet?


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> My thinking exactly, I think you're bang on the money with 250mg there TBH. Nothing dramatic, just easy steady gains and should keep me nice and lean.
> 
> As for 800mg tren being volatile I can image, would take a lot of willpower pulling that off, you added in the ace yet?


 Lol no that's next week

Alongside 20mg halo......

God help my old man if he balls up the filming of the meet


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

swole troll said:


> Lol no that's next week
> 
> Alongside 20mg halo......
> 
> God help my old man if he balls up the filming of the meet


 :lol: Good luck with that mate, let me know how the Halo goes, what lab is it out of curiosity? I noticed a certain site stocks some Alpha so may nab some just to save for the future, done the same with a vial of suspension, stuff can be like gold dust sometimes.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> :lol: Good luck with that mate, let me know how the Halo goes, what lab is it out of curiosity? I noticed a certain site stocks some Alpha so may nab some just to save for the future, done the same with a vial of suspension, stuff can be like gold dust sometimes.


 Haha

Its british dragon, I get feeling it's underdosed as I don't go as bananas as people report on it


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

swole troll said:


> Haha
> 
> Its british dragon, I get feeling it's underdosed as I don't go as bananas as people report on it


 I'd avoid anything BD, all I hear is bad reports. Just ordered and extra vial of Sigma EQ500 so should keep me going for a while with what I've got. It's the only EQ500 I have used and trust to be dosed fairly correctly.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> I'd avoid anything BD, all I hear is bad reports. Just ordered and extra vial of Sigma EQ500 so should keep me going for a while with what I've got. It's the only EQ500 I have used and trust to be dosed fairly correctly.


 I used the 500mg sigma eq this blast as well and got no complaints


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

swole troll said:


> I used the 500mg sigma eq this blast as well and got no complaints


 I'll be using their Tren and D-Bol also, sis oxys, TM and SIS test. Got a few vials of test and at TRT doses I've got enough to last me a year at least so that's all good. lol

Not looking to blow up this time, just get my diet on point, stay relatively lean and progress with steady strength gains. Nice and simple. I'll probably be staying around the 90kg mark for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

So back from the gym, nice easy light session, just did three sets of six on the big three at a 3/1 tempo, two sets each of Arnold presses, rear delt raises, incline curls and one arm rope pulldowns to finish for ten to twenty reps each. In and out in forty five mins. Weights I used were nice and easy, no pressure or discomfort with the numbers I was using being 70/65/70 for each lift respectively, will increase as and when I feel comfortable.

Also found out the hard way through being a tit that if you suffer from insomnia and find it hard to sleep don't take ephedrine before bed, I have not slept yet and probably will not until tonight. Not sure if it's already mentioned but I'm using this in conjunction with T3 just to shed a few kg's before January.

Happy holiday season kids!


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Donating blood..... fun. :lol:

View attachment IMG_1253.JPG


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

The operated area feels nice now, no issues, seems to be healing faster than expected and all the the tenderness and pulling is gone. Will add 5-10kg to each lift tomorrow and take it from there.


----------



## Janelle (Jan 21, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> The operated area feels nice now, no issues, seems to be healing faster than expected and all the the tenderness and pulling is gone. Will add 5-10kg to each lift tomorrow and take it from there.


 So glad your road to recovery is going smoothly.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Janelle said:


> So glad your road to recovery is going smoothly.


 Thanks 

I'm hoping to start hitting my previous numbers or close to within the next 3 month hopefully if thing go smoothly. I'll be going back into specific programming from there and train for the BPU qualifiers early 2018.

If I can work on my bench I might stand a chance of placing well in the 90's class hopefully. See what happens.


----------



## Janelle (Jan 21, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> Thanks
> 
> I'm hoping to start hitting my previous numbers or close to within the next 3 month hopefully if thing go smoothly. I'll be going back into specific programming from there and train for the BPU qualifiers early 2018.
> 
> If I can work on my bench I might stand a chance of placing well in the 90's class hopefully. See what happens.


 You should be able to do it in 3 months provided you take is slow working up to it. Don't go pulling something which will delay things further but you seem to be taking it all in your stride  .

I wish you all the best. Will keep an eye to see how you are getting along.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

So worked up to single sets of 6 in S/B/D, weights moved fast and no discomfort, poundages at 80/75/80. Two sets each of Arnold presses, rear delt raises, incline curls and single arm rope pushdowns to finish. Easy session, feeling a lot more confident with weight, cant wait to start smashing the oxymetholone. 

Going to start making smaller jumps from here on out, 5kg each session to squats and deads and 2.5 to bench, should see me right for the next few months.

Off topic but @Janelle, I can't help but admire your new profile pic by the way.


----------



## Janelle (Jan 21, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> So worked up to single sets of 6 in S/B/D, weights moved fast and no discomfort, poundages at 80/75/80. Two sets each of Arnold presses, rear delt raises, incline curls and single arm rope pushdowns to finish. Easy session, feeling a lot more confident with weight, cant wait to start smashing the oxymetholone.
> 
> Going to start making smaller jumps from here on out, 5kg each session to squats and deads and 2.5 to bench, should see me right for the next few months.
> 
> Off topic but @Janelle, I can't help but admire your new profile pic by the way.


 Tis for your viewing pleasure :lol: .

Was going to put mine up but was like eh too much work. I would break the internet too.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Janelle said:


> Tis for your viewing pleasure :lol: .
> 
> *Was going to put mine up but was like eh too much work. I would break the internet too.*


 You should, things were made to be broken.


----------



## Gymbot (Sep 25, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> Cheers mate. X
> 
> Pretty much. lol
> 
> I insisted for mesh as I told him not lifting again is no option.


 Yea sod that!!


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Gymbot said:


> Yea sod that!!


 Pretty much. lol


----------



## Gymbot (Sep 25, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> Pretty much. lol


 That's just unthinkable for me mate. I'd become depressed i think!


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Gymbot said:


> That's just unthinkable for me mate. I'd become depressed i think!


 Yeah I've pretty much just been pacing around the house the past half a year.... lol

So, felt like a light session today, just did a s**t load of high rep volume everything for laughs, about 3 exercises per bodypart and supersetting them all and hogging the equipment like some standard gym c**t, pumps are insane, I have not trained like that for a long time. Decided to I'm not cutting anymore as I hate it and cutting is mentally s**t, popped some Anadrol and D-Bol instead, will also be upping my kcals. I'll keep training light for now, so no 'be care careful' comments please, I know how I feel and when to stop pushing myself. Will be adding in S/B/D sessions along with this and gradually increasing the weight also, it's a pretty loose plan and will probabably change again in a few weeks but I really couldn't give a f**k. 

Until next time f**kers.


----------



## Gymbot (Sep 25, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> Yeah I've pretty much just been pacing around the house the past half a year.... lol
> 
> So, felt like a light session today, just did a s**t load of high rep volume everything for laughs, about 3 exercises per bodypart and supersetting them all and hogging the equipment like some standard gym c**t, pumps are insane, I have not trained like that for a long time. Decided to I'm not cutting anymore as I hate it and cutting is mentally s**t, popped some Anadrol and D-Bol instead, will also be upping my kcals. I'll keep training light for now, so no 'be care careful' comments please, I know how I feel and when to stop pushing myself. Will be adding in S/B/D sessions along with this and gradually increasing the weight also, it's a pretty loose plan and will probabably change again in a few weeks but I really couldn't give a f**k.
> 
> Until next time f**kers.


 You're doing the most sensible thing ... too much could jeopardise things ... so ya making the most outta a bad situation...plenty of ppl wud just put their feet up drink a few beers eat mince pies and let mother nature heal...least you're do the most you can -- at present.

I was in the same boat in 2011 after inguinal surgery. Was still waaayyy tentative with Deadlifts and squats long after...but recovery is pretty quick elsewhere...just be careful of lugging heavy dumbells when you're 2m recovered and think youre ok.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Deadlifts today, 5 X 5 @ 100kg, easy reps. 2 X 8 Front Squats and I was done for the day. Going to just keep adding 10kg to my Squat and Deadlift from here and 2.5-5kg on my Bench each week, again, no problems with my operated area.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Went to go Bench today, forgot it was Sunday and the gym was closed. cu**s. Going to have to be tomorrows session.


----------



## Gymbot (Sep 25, 2016)

All goods to hear things improving and poundages increasing


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Gymbot said:


> All goods to hear things improving and poundages increasing


 Cheers mate, felt no issues with the deadlifts or squats at all. Having a bench session today then next Squat session I'll go for 100 5X5 also, should be manageable.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

So made it to the gym earlier tonight, gym was open this time luckily. Just worked of an easy 5X5 paused bench @70kg, 2X8 weighted dips @ +15kg and did some one arm triceps rope pushdowns. Easy session. Will use this as my starting weight and simply progressively overload on each session until it finally runs out of gas, use the same template and periodize it from there, I quite like the layout and it's adaptable as I work random shift patterns. Will start Squats at 90kg and Deadlifts at 105kg. If anyone want's to see the layout of what I will be using it is posted here.

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/295502-my-basic-template-for-the-next-few-months/?do=embed

Was trying to hold off programming for a while but can't help it, it had to be done.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Squat today, 5X5 @ 100kg, 2X8 snatch grip deads and 3 sets of weighted sit-ups with plate held above head. Weights flew up, was happy with the session. Started at 100kg for my Squat simply due to my warmups feeling so easy. Again, no abdominal pain.


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> Squat today, 5X5 @ 100kg, 2X8 snatch grip deads and 3 sets of weighted sit-ups with plate held above head. Weights flew up, was happy with the session. Started at 100kg for my Squat simply due to my warmups feeling so easy. Again, no abdominal pain.


 Looks like recovery is going well mate good to see


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Jakemaguire said:


> Looks like recovery is going well mate good to see


 Yeah, everything is going fine. Only time I feel a pull is when I went to arch in my bench so set it a bit lower, sorted it out straight away, will build back into a higher arch as and when my body permits me to.


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> Yeah, everything is going fine. Only time I feel a pull is when I went to arch in my bench so set it a bit lower, sorted it out straight away, will build back into a higher arch as and when my body permits me to.


 Get a kids football the really light kind that you can kick for miles or one of those giant tennis balls from sports direct and do some gut smashing obviously wait until you're 100% healed but this is really good for keeping your abdominal muscles happy and even helps with back pain ill find a YouTube video for you


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Jakemaguire said:


> Get a kids football the really light kind that you can kick for miles or one of those giant tennis balls from sports direct and do some gut smashing obviously wait until you're 100% healed but this is really good for keeping your abdominal muscles happy and even helps with back pain ill find a YouTube video for you


 Definitely going to be on this within the next couple of weeks. Cheers mate.


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> Definitely going to be on this within the next couple of weeks. Cheers mate.


 I do it around twice a week i feel it helps alot


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Jakemaguire said:


> I do it around twice a week i feel it helps alot


 I'll add it into my mobility work when I'm foam rolling, should be beneficial.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Went to the gym, was just going to do some technique work but ended up repeating my last bench session with 75kg, weight went up nicely, +17.5kg 2X8 weighted dips and three sets of rolling triceps extensions. All weights went up nicely, neural patterns seen to be returning to order.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Cuttings for ****.....

View attachment IMG_1268.JPG


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> Cuttings for ****.....
> 
> View attachment 137613


 theyre the boys

i got kebab house literally 2 mins from my front door so was regularly copping 2-3 per week during the end of my force fed bulk

sometimes id make it mixed with chicken shish as well as doner meat so i that i felt i was keeping the curves where they should be

(it didnt work)


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

swole troll said:


> theyre the boys
> 
> i got kebab house literally 2 mins from my front door so was regularly copping 2-3 per week during the end of my force fed bulk
> 
> ...


 I know it's just a mix of slop but it just tastes too fu**ing good. Always have at least one a week. haha

Got kofte in there also, was contemplating chicken, but kofte won this round.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> I know it's just a mix of slop but it just tastes too fu**ing good. Always have at least one a week. haha
> 
> Got kofte in there also, was contemplating chicken, but kofte won this round.


 looks liek a doner in the pic

i thought kofte was like that sausage shaped thing?


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

swole troll said:


> looks liek a doner in the pic
> 
> i thought kofte was like that sausage shaped thing?


 Yeah it's under the doner meat mate. 

Looking forward to changing my avi to a fat f**k holding a bar loaded with weight. Staying lean is simply not worth the effort, no way I'm staying around 90kg lol


----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> Yeah it's under the doner meat mate.
> 
> Looking forward to changing my avi to a fat f**k holding a bar loaded with weight. Staying lean is simply not worth the effort, no way I'm staying around 90kg lol


 Why does no-one else feel this way, this is why I get called fat all the time, but being lean is bluddy bollocks. I was 63kg in 2013, now 95, and f**k its so much better, lol.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> Yeah it's under the doner meat mate.
> 
> Looking forward to changing my avi to a fat f**k holding a bar loaded with weight. Staying lean is simply not worth the effort, no way I'm staying around 90kg lol


 i was chatting to jake earlier today about how ive done the whole tracking in the past and got super lean but i dont really gaf about that so probably wont bother this time as i think with just 'cleaning up my diet' and upping the cardio will inevitably have me end up in a calorie deficit as its hard to binge on eggs, meat, veggies and reasonable amounts of comp carbs

EDIT - lost my trail on the first paragraph, basically im aiming to drop a bit of the excessive fat but ill gladly keep the abs warm with a layer of adipose year round

sh1t i do feel like a sloppy doner now and those fvckers are open until 4am in the week, often wind my missus up saying thats so you can whip in there and get one for breakfast on your way to work


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

naturalguy said:


> Why does no-one else feel this way, this is why I get called fat all the time, but being lean is bluddy bollocks. I was 63kg in 2013, now 95, and f**k its so much better, lol.


 I just got lean as I had nothing better to do whilst waiting for my operation lol

Was a good 20% probably before I blew my fu**ing hernia and I'm sure I'll return to it. Mrs. keeps saying she prefers me that way and I just love eating and lifting. There's no real downside IMO. Just people being insecure is what prompts them to constantly try and stay in 'shape' IMO, that or vanity.



swole troll said:


> i was chatting to jake earlier today about how ive done the whole tracking in the past and got super lean but i dont really gaf about that so probably wont bother this time as i think with just 'cleaning up my diet' and upping the cardio will inevitably have me end up in a calorie deficit as its hard to binge on eggs, meat, veggies and reasonable amounts of comp carbs
> 
> sh1t i do feel like a sloppy doner now and those fvckers are open until 4am in the week, often wind my missus up saying thats so you can whip in there and get one for breakfast on your way to work


 I wouldn't bother either mate, you should get yourself a kebab.......


----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> I just got lean as I had nothing better to do whilst waiting for my operation lol
> 
> Was a good 20% probably before I blew my fu**ing hernia and I'm sure I'll return to it. Mrs. keeps saying she prefers me that way and I just love eating and lifting. There's no real downside IMO. Just people being insecure is what prompts them to constantly try and stay in 'shape' IMO, that or vanity.
> 
> I wouldn't bother either mate, you should get yourself a kebab.......


 It wouldn't be so bad for me to be leaner, but I don't feel that bad, lol. I am perfectly happy. its only others that aren't, but i'd like to drop maybe 10-15kg purely for the fact i was just as strong at that weight as i am now and cardio was easier, lol.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

naturalguy said:


> It wouldn't be so bad for me to be leaner, but I don't feel that bad, lol. I am perfectly happy. its only others that aren't, but i'd like to drop maybe 10-15kg purely for the fact i was just as strong at that weight as i am now and cardio was easier, lol.


 True point, you planning on competing? That could make a huge factor also.


----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> True point, you planning on competing? That could make a huge factor also.


 One day, maybe. I plan to at least go wrek some fgts with my bench.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

naturalguy said:


> One day, maybe. I plan to at least go wrek some fgts with my bench.


 Whats your max then?


----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> Whats your max then?


 Best I did was 165kg @ 82kg, but that was last year when I wasn't a lazy spastic


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

naturalguy said:


> Best I did was 165kg @ 82kg, but that was last year when I wasn't a lazy spastic


 That's impressive mate, I need to up my game, my bench is s**t in comparison to my squat and deadlift. lol


----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> That's impressive mate, I need to up my game, my bench is s**t in comparison to my squat and deadlift. lol


 My squat and DL are pretty crappy, compared to my bench. It's a trade off haha. Although when I actually try and improve them it works, but only the last few months have I enjoyed them.

The 165 is below, this was the 2nd time I did it after a few mins of rest, first time I didn't pause long enough and was angry, so had to do it again, lol. So pretty sure I had 170 that day if I didn't goof


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

naturalguy said:


> My squat and DL are pretty crappy, compared to my bench. It's a trade off haha. Although when I actually try and improve them it works, but only the last few months have I enjoyed them.
> 
> The 165 is below, this was the 2nd time I did it after a few mins of rest, first time I didn't pause long enough and was angry, so had to do it again, lol. So pretty sure I had 170 that day if I didn't goof


 Good fu**ing lift mate, would like but am out, will have to come back.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Easy session today, 5X5 deadlifts and out, couldn't be bothered with assistance. Weights @ 110kg, everything went up smooth.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

So no bench assistance as I feel I don't need it yet, hit another 5X5 on the bench instead @ 80kg, weights went up smoothly, no deterioration in form. This was followed by 2X6 chins and 3 sets of rolling triceps extensions. Good session.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Supposed to Squat today, forgot it was Sunday and missed the gym again like a c**t. Will have to Squat tomorrow instead.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Not sure if mention but I have also upped my Anadrol dose to 100mg PD for a laugh with the D-Bol, should be interesting. Going to be adding slin into the mix soon also pre workout, nothing dramatic, just 5iu Novorapid and some suspension also. I'm feeling good to the point where I think I can push my body more, the healing process seems be to faster than I first thought, if I feel any problems I will simply scales the weights back, simple. No adverse effects from the tren as of yet, BP elevated to around 142/69 as a weekly average and I'm using propanolol to bring this down until I cut out the orals. Next blood donation is sceduled in early march, HCT is sitting at 48 so all is good so far.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

weights starting to move a bit slower now, Squat 5X5 @110kg, 2X8 snatch grip deadlifts @90kg and 3 sets of weighted abs to finish with plate held above head.

Will lll be switching to 3X5 for my main lifts from now on.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

@Jakemaguire

Got my slin coming in next week. Good pre workout protocol? Only ever done it post. It's just novorapid.


----------



## GameofThrones (Feb 4, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> Cuttings for ****.....
> 
> View attachment 137613


 I have no idea what this is but I like it.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

GameofThrones said:


> I have no idea what this is but I like it.


 Neither do I mate but it tasted fu**ing good. Ha


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> @Jakemaguire
> 
> Got my slin coming in next week. Good pre workout protocol? Only ever done it post. It's just novorapid.


 Get yourself some peptopro (hydro casien), cyclic dextrin, citriline malate, and creatine nitrate and whatever pre workout you use. I use a bastardised version of mutants insulin protocol so if my explanation is s**t go good that and you will have a better understanding this is the way jordan Peter's likes to do it also so look at his videos on intra workout nutrition but the idea is this

3 Shakes 1 pre 1 intra and 1 post the amount of carbs you will use is dependent on yourself but here's how I would start

Shake 1 pre workout drink of your preference 1 scoop of cyclic dextrin(I use bodybuilding warehouse) I think it's 20g per scoop 1 scoop citriline 1/2 scoop peptopro(bodybuilding warehouse) 1 serving creatine nitrate drink this half hour before you train or 45 mins you'll find your sweet spot you don't want this still sat in your stomach.

Drink 2 (intra workout)

You can play around with this drink start with 2 scoops of cyclic dextrin use a full serving of peptopro anything else you add to this now is a bonus use whatever goodies you can afford bcaa's eaa's glutamine lucien anything you can use that fuels muscle growth. Make this a big drink I would use at least a litre of water.

Drink 3 id just have a fast acting whey and carb normal post workout shake then continue your day as normal.

Pin your slin 15 mins before you train start low and assess your tolerance sip drink 2 through the session and keep topping up with water enjoy the pumps


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

I feel recovered and am starting a new journal from this point on wards. All in all it was no where near as bad as some made it out to me. Serious training starts now, if I do feel anything is up I will scale the weight back, I doubt I will reach this point though.

It's been fun kids.


----------



## smash (Jul 23, 2013)

@Quackerz sorry to drag up an old thread.

how long was it until you returned to work and is your job physical?

I am due the same op in a week and work in construction and just hope I'm not out too long.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

smash said:


> @Quackerz sorry to drag up an old thread.
> 
> how long was it until you returned to work and is your job physical?
> 
> I am due the same op in a week and work in construction and just hope I'm not out too long.


 A month mate.


----------



## smash (Jul 23, 2013)

Thank you.


----------

